# Szene verschwindet? zu weit weg?



## Verjigorm (27. Feb 2007)

ich hab momentan das Problem, dass meine Objekte verschwinden wenn ich die Kamera zu weit weg bewege.
und zwar sind die Objekte nicht einfach nur zu klein, sondern sie werden halt verschluckt.

So wie ich das bisher verstanden habe, gibt mir meine BoundingSphere doch den kompletten Bereich an, in der meine Beleuchtung, Kamera etc. wirkt. und die ist eindeutig gross genug, oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?
weil an deren radius kann ich machen was ich will, es wird nicht anders.


----------



## Illuvatar (27. Feb 2007)

Da hast du was falsch verstanden 

Schau mal hier.


----------



## Verjigorm (28. Feb 2007)

ah besten dank, das Thema hat mich vorher nie wirklich interessiert 

Ok, meine Szene ist nun gross genug, aber wenn ich etwas weiter Weg bin, bleiben die Objekte stehen und rotieren erst weiter, wenn ich wieder näher ranzoome. Kann ich das irgendwie ändern?


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Feb 2007)

Das klingt jetzt nach den schedulingBounds von dem Interpolator...


----------



## Verjigorm (1. Mrz 2007)

ah ok besten dank, nun hab ich auch den komplettzusammenhang gerafft


----------

